# Goodwood Meet 10th June



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi all,

sussexbythesea, rusTTy_racer and I are all meeting at Goodwood cafe, just by the race track, for car chat & coffee on 10th of June if anyone would like to join us.

There have been some great Sunday morning meets here with really good turnout, there are quite a few who have been there before so let me know if you are able to join us or just pop down on the day, the more the merrier!

Circa 09:00hrs Sunday 10th June.

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

I`ll be there about 9.45


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Excellent! See you there


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

What time are you passing through Petworth Michael ?


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,

I sent you and Julian a message yesterday but I don't think it went out properly so hopefully you'll see this in the morning.

08:30hrs, I'll meet you in the main square as usual if your there. I'll wait for a bit anyway but otherwise see you in Goodwood.


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Damn, another one I missed, forgot to check the forum.

Sorry, maybe next time.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Pukmeister,

not a problem, it was just a fairly short notice one that I put up on the off chance. It's sparked some interest in some properly organised ones though and Trevor, the TT owner's club rep, has agreed to organise a meeting that will include a drive down there with meeting points along the route for anyone interested in joining us.

The drive over to Goodwood is great and there are some superb roads and countryside so this will be one to look out for.

It was really good to see Peter, Trevor and Phil today, thanks to them for coming along and although I didn't realise it (because I didn't check) there was some high speed electric car racing action on too!!

Anyhow, keep your eyes out for a properly organised event with a drive down there soon, its on its way.

Michael.


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks Michael, will do. Sounds like it's gonna be a good day out.

Got a bike run tomorrow then family over for Father's Day bbq Sunday so nothing TT this weekend except a car wash and polish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Well there was a time, long before the current crisis that we used to be able to get a number of TT's meeting up at Goodwood. During one such meeting we even managed to get the cars on the start/finish straight  . I'm not suggesting we would be able to do that again but was wondering what the current numbers are like with an interest in a local meet :roll: :roll:

Anybody in the area these days :?:


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

I have been to a couple of the Goodwood meets, My TT has hardly been used the last couple of years and is looking very sorry for itself, but have hopefully now fixed a long term issue which will let me love it again..

Would be up for another meet when we can, might just have to hide mine in the corner till I get it looking good again...

In the meantime - stay safe and well..


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm still around, intermittently.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

denTTed said:


> I'm still around, intermittently.


Good to know denTTed, that makes three of us 

You never know a few more might read this


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Well mine has now been spruced up and I know Richard Taylor QS is now back on the road so should be a few of us up for a meet soon.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

ScoTTish said:


> Well mine has now been spruced up and I know Richard Taylor QS is now back on the road so should be a few of us up for a meet soon.


Sounds like a plan Iain, lovely looking car 8)


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Is this still going ahead?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I miss the breakfast meets, was always a good morning 

J
Xx


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Lollypop86 said:


> I miss the breakfast meets, was always a good morning
> 
> J
> Xx


 Apart from the one which was about minus 20, that was not as much fun&#8230;


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ha ha we should defo do one before winter sets in lol

J
Xx


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

I would definitely be up for one of these meets in the new year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

